# waiting on medical card



## emmabear (11 Mar 2011)

im currently waiting on the medical card, my partner is unwell and needs to see a doctor. im wondering if its possible to go to the doctor while waiting for the medical card, or will we just have to pay the doctor or wait until the card arrives?? 
we are both on welfare payments and cant afford the doctor... i went into the hse today to try get a temporary or emergency card and was told our medical card will be posted out in the next few days but im not sure my partner can wait that long to see the doctor.

any advice would be greatly appreciated as i really want to get my partner to the doctor today if possible.


----------



## Phoenix2011 (11 Mar 2011)

If your medical card has been approved they should be able to give you the number to use immediately. I applied online for mine and got a text message when it was approved with the number which could be used immediately. I got the actual card in the post a few days later. I hope you get sorted.


----------



## moonman (13 May 2011)

i will be 70 next may i have 2 questions  hopefully some of the wellinformed posters will have the answers . Q1 when should i apply for the card .  Q2  as my birthday is in may will i have to pay the 120 euro chemists bills which i presently pay , and gp fees up to the time i turn 70 or is it in ones 70th year, ie from the start of the year  one becomes 70 thank you.


----------



## ACA (13 May 2011)

Hi Moonman, you can check online here or maybe take a trip to see your local social welfare officer for a chat, it could turn out that you qualify already ~ its says [broken link removed] that over 70s are no longer automatically entitled to a medical card and now subject to means test.


----------



## moonman (15 May 2011)

hi aca, thanks for your reply.no i dont qualify at the moment but if the exemption levels stay the same i will qualify next may.the reason i asked the question was, my younger sister told me that some neighbours of her applied 3 or 4 weeks before their 70 birthday and it took weeks for the hse to process the claim.


----------



## ACA (15 May 2011)

Hi Moonman, if it was me I'd chance applying now anyway...the worst that they can say is no and you've lost nothing in trying. You may well prove to be entitled to a medical card now based upon financial hardship, as per 5th paragraph [broken link removed] given that you are paying the maximum amount for meds under the Drug repayment Scheme. 

I wouldn't have thought that you could have applied for your card in advance of an income decrease next May; it may be possible to discuss with your pharmacist and GP that you WILL qualify and that they would give you the meds for May 2012, when the card came thru that the number was applied after ~ would depend on the pharmacist. My friend applied for her medical card by visiting the SW person in person and had her card within 10 days, so alternatively you could get 7 days worth of meds at a time until the card came thru. Best of luck


----------



## moonman (17 May 2011)

hi all i have been in with the hse and here is the definitive position as of today. they told me that at the moment its taking between 18 to 24 days to process over 70 applications.   they said that its a good idea to apply 2 to 3 months before your actual birthday in case there any futher questions they may want to ask and clear up before issuing the card.    as regards any expenses incurred before ones 70th  birthday will NOT be reimbursed. so that clears that up.


----------



## Sir_Scholes (23 Feb 2012)

*Claiming back doctors fees*

A while back while I was waiting on my medical card being renewed I paid for a doctors visit. Just wondering if this can be claimed back.


----------

